# What Uber never told YOU



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Have any of you ever wondered why the death of Sofia Liu was never covered by Uber or the Uber driver that killed this girl?

http://crooksandliars.com/2014/01/uber-driver-hits-kills-six-year-old-girl

It is because Uber does not tell it's drivers that they need to inform their own insurance provider and also upgrade their own insurance in order for Uber's blanket coverage to take effect.

When you do not tell your own insurance provider that you are using your own vehicle for hire transportation, you are also invalidating YOUR OWN insurance coverage.

READ your Uber agreement page some time. Check it with a lawyer or ask an adult.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

You mean that the Uber driver never came on the news or this forum or heraldo and said what happened? Uber doesn't tell me much, let alone national news.

edit: Datelinedecoy - like the username. Do you drive for Uber?


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

One of my friends here in Madison just lost his insurance policy because he was driving for Uber and neglected to tell his insurance provider.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> One of my friends here in Madison just lost his insurance policy because he was driving for Uber and neglected to tell his insurance provider.


I'm pretty sure this happen almost daily somewhere.

Most here are more than very aware of our current insurance risk.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

"*Have any of you ever wondered why the death of Sofia Liu was never covered by Uber or the Uber driver that killed this girl?*"
Um, neither of the parties mentioned in the well-crafted (cough) sentence quoted above is a journalist maybe?
That's why we have this forum; amongst all our numbers and enquiring minds (that just "want to know") we pretty muh have all things Uber pretty damn well covered.
I don't expect Uber to tell me dick aside from my weekly driving metrics.

'nuff said.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

So you have told your own insurance provider what you are doing with your car by driving for uber?


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I'm pretty sure this happen almost daily somewhere.
> 
> Most here are more than very aware of our current insurance risk.


Then why not INFORM your insurance provider so you do not risk your own policy or the general public by driving with no coverage?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

OK Decoy. I'll bite for the greater CA good. Go to our news section and note the thread just near the top re CA legislation on this very thing. I'm betting we'll see action very soon. Me? I'd rather do a thing once than twice. Until then I'm playing this exactly as Uber has laid out. Is that necessarily smart? Doubt it but see previous CA legislation statement. Bumping up to commercial w/ my carrier is no big expensive deal (AAA) but we all know bureaucracy and once beats twice in my book. Until then...


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> So you have told your own insurance provider what you are doing with your car by driving for uber?


Hey, my personal life is no one's business! (Anyone know what to do w/ a sticky/gooey gas-cap?)


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

The Geek said:


> OK Decoy. I'll bite for the greater CA good. Go to our news section and note the thread just near the top re CA legislation on this very thing. I'm betting we'll see action very soon. Me? I'd rather do a thing once than twice. Until then I'm playing this exactly as Uber has laid out. Is that necessarily smart? Doubt it but see previous CA legislation statement. Bumping up to commercial w/ my carrier is no big expensive deal (AAA) but we all know bureaucracy and once beats twice in my book. Until then...


Madison, WI has a Taxi ordinance that asks for fewer regulations than any other city in the US. Medallion systems are not allowed here and lobbying or cartels have ever been allowed to operate here. There are also two LEGAL ride share companies here. One of them has been in business for over 50 years. The average cab driver here also Nets $100 MORE Uber and Lyft are banned here for one reason alone. Our ordinance clearly mandates that the operations of a commercial transportation company can not cost the pubic and Tax payers because of any incident caused by their Operations. Just like any other business. That means INSURANCE. Lol,.. If you think you can handle commercial grade insurance for your own vehicle just to make sure you aren't endangering your own policy, your passengers or the public then I solute you. Be sure to get back to me with your carrier name, policy number and what they quoted you. If it is anywhere under $500.oo a month PLEASE let me know.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I'll pass on forwarding sensitive info to a complete stranger, you understand. "Endanger the public / taxpayers money" Sheesh; you believe that agitprop?

Now come clean please: What taxi outfit do you work for?


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I'll pass on forwarding sensitive info to a complete stranger, you understand. "Endanger the public / taxpayers money" Sheesh; you believe that agitprop?
> 
> Now come clean please: What taxi outfit do you work for?


You're the one crying about not wanting to give up personal info.

One thing I can tell you about ANY legal cab company in the US is I can get on request a copy of their driver agreement terms AND their insurance policy coverage. That isn't FOIA either. Any legitimate business can and will provide insurance and regulation compliance upon request to THE PUBLIC. But you cant.

"Agitprop",.. that sounds like hipster for; "I'm trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about."

There is nothing deceptive or theoretical about the FACT that a company that denies coverage and dumps it's incidental costs on the public is doing so to save on franchising costs. 
An entire nation of morons who think they are honestly in business for themselves with no need for actual insurance coverage is simply a tool Uber uses.
There are plenty of desperate idiots out there who care little for what could happen to their passengers, the public or even themselves.

TWO US states, 15 cities outside of those states and 12 EU countries have all booted Uber and Lyft just this year alone. 
Still Uber refuses to pay a dime to the family of Sofia Liu for her death.

Fine, lets keep it at a distance. Just give me the name and number of ANY insurance provider in ANY US state who can confirm a policy with the proper coverage for an UberX driver (using their own vehicle) for less than an additional $500 a month. The driver's record can be spotless, the vehicle can be fully paid for and in top condition.

Before you start, FYI, this has already been done. No such policy has been found in any US state, with ANY provider including AAA. The best you may find would be a very frail coverage policy for about $50,000 pay out per incident BUT the premium is $940 monthly ON TOP of the current premium BEFORE modification.

This is one reason people work for legal ride share and cab companies. Insurance coverage you don't have to worry about paying for is kind of a cool thing. If a legal cab or ride share happens to kill a human being, they may never drive again but the victim's incidentals get paid and the public doesn't have to eat any of those costs. 
No company in their right mind would proliferate a fleet of vehicles with no insurance unless it was intended to profit from the suffering of others.

So get back to me when you can find a provider that would actually insure you for driving your own vehicle as a cab with no call or service support.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> You're the one crying about not wanting to give up personal info.
> 
> One thing I can tell you about ANY legal cab company in the US is I can get on request a copy of their driver agreement terms AND their insurance policy coverage. That isn't FOIA either. Any legitimate business can and will provide insurance and regulation compliance upon request to THE PUBLIC. But you cant.
> 
> ...


I have licensed and insured Chauffeured cars and People-movers in the Uber black fleet and SUV fleet here in Sydney. The drivers are authorised with separate ID cards for each vehicle class.

I do believe there is a place for ride-share in the urban transport mix. I do agree that Uber is being unnecessarily slippery when it comes to the insurance issue. The risk they are putting so many people at is unconscionable. It would be so easy for them to clear the air but they continue to obscure the facts


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I have licensed and insured Chauffeured cars and People-movers in the Uber black fleet and SUV fleet here in Sydney. The drivers are authorised with separate ID cards for each vehicle class.
> 
> I do believe there is a place for ride-share in the urban transport mix. I do agree that Uber is being unnecessarily slippery when it comes to the insurance issue. The risk they are putting so many people at is unconscionable. It would be so easy for them to clear the air but they continue to obscure the facts


It is good to see there are clear headed individuals in the debate. Watch out though. Every Uber driver here in the states who has voiced that level of concern got disconnected from Uber the second their cyber sleuths connected accounts. Which is another creepy point about Uber. If they spent as much time and money on simply expanding Uber black, (Which actually does have insurance and proper ordinance compliance) they wouldn't have this problem. But then Uber would have to expand a VERY expensive system that doesn't make them much money. Which is why UberBlack and UberTaxi make up about 15% of the vehicles Uber connects. UberX is their money maker. Not that UberTaxi is being booted from Chicago and Seattle and there are apps that allow drivers to use their own payment processes as well as including cash it wont be long before Uber is out of business in those markets.
Which is sad seeing as it was Travis Kalonick's intention the entire time to get legal cab companies and limos to use his shitty app before the public and the US FTC get fed up with UberX drivers causing uninsured wrecks.

Be on the look out for two new apps coming this fall. One is Rydehub ( www.rydehub.com ) . It allows the driver to use what ever billing methods they wish, has a seating order and directional plot for actual ride share, includes after and pre call support, has a third party monitor system for any local dispatch and local PD monitors AND requires the driver to have proper insurance and ordinance compliance or to be part of a livery insured fleet. Only costs the driver $7.00usd a month and is free for any user. The rating system on it is also two way and goes through a live support check before being reported. They also have these cool SD car cams with night vision for only $20. It was only a matter of time before what Lyft and Uber were dong inspired a better mouse trap in the app industry.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> It is good to see there are clear headed individuals in the debate. Watch out though. Every Uber driver here in the states who has voiced that level of concern got disconnected from Uber the second their cyber sleuths connected accounts. Which is another creepy point about Uber. If they spent as much time and money on simply expanding Uber black, (Which actually does have insurance and proper ordinance compliance) they wouldn't have this problem. But then Uber would have to expand a VERY expensive system that doesn't make them much money. Which is why UberBlack and UberTaxi make up about 15% of the vehicles Uber connects. UberX is their money maker. Not that UberTaxi is being booted from Chicago and Seattle and there are apps that allow drivers to use their own payment processes as well as including cash it wont be long before Uber is out of business in those markets.
> Which is sad seeing as it was Travis Kalonick's intention the entire time to get legal cab companies and limos to use his shitty app before the public and the US FTC get fed up with UberX drivers causing uninsured wrecks.
> 
> Be on the look out for two new apps coming this fall. One is Rydehub ( www.rydehub.com ) . It allows the driver to use what ever billing methods they wish, has a seating order and directional plot for actual ride share, includes after and pre call support, has a third party monitor system for any local dispatch and local PD monitors AND requires the driver to have proper insurance and ordinance compliance or to be part of a livery insured fleet. Only costs the driver $7.00usd a month and is free for any user. The rating system on it is also two way and goes through a live support check before being reported. They also have these cool SD car cams with night vision for only $20. It was only a matter of time before what Lyft and Uber were dong inspired a better mouse trap in the app industry.


You sure are into this and know a lot about it for a guy who has a friend that used to drive for UberX until he lost his insurance.

Where do you fit into this whole ride sharing industry picture?


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Woa there cowboy! Insurance is all a racket anyways. Try to hit em for the big figures and they'll figure a way out. I reckon we should start our own rideshare insurance company.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> "An entire nation of morons who think they are honestly in business for themselves with no need for actual insurance coverage is simply a tool Uber uses.
> There are plenty of desperate idiots out there who care little for what could happen to their passengers, the public..."


So far, you've called Uber drivers "morons" and "desperate idiots" and finished off
your overt "concern" for Sophia Liu by hyping another ride-share that won't launch until 77 days from now?
Who asked you to become the Ralph Nader of ride-shares? What's your objective for even participating in this forum?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Woa there cowboy! Insurance is all a racket anyways. Try to hit em for the big figures and they'll figure a way out. I reckon we should start our own rideshare insurance company.


I'm surprised a commercial insurance broker hasn't come forth to specialize in ride share coverage. They would probably do very well.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm surprised a commercial insurance broker hasn't come forth to specialize in ride share coverage. They would probably do very well.


Word is that MetLife is coming out with a policy for drivers specifically who give rides with their personal automobiles. Stay tuned....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> So far, you've called Uber drivers "morons" and "desperate idiots" and finished off
> your overt "concern" for Sophia Liu by hyping another ride-share that won't launch until 77 days from now?
> Who asked you to become the Ralph Nader of ride-shares? What's your objective for even participating in this forum?





SoCal_Uber said:


> So far, you've called Uber drivers "morons" and "desperate idiots" and finished off
> your overt "concern" for Sophia Liu by hyping another ride-share that won't launch until 77 days from now?
> Who asked you to become the Ralph Nader of ride-shares? What's your objective for even participating in this forum?


I think everyone who takes the trouble to add to this forum does take some personal dividend from it. Name calling is rarely productive - but So Cal I see a great opportunity for one of your killer graphics of some dude with a silly Mo Hawk coming!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Bowing out of this one. Waste of time & brain power for this 'hipster'. Never in all my years been called that as nothing could be further from the truth. Why waste time w/ a closed-minded shill for the status quo; new app coming in~77 days notwithstanding. See you guys in the other threads where the FUD is less thick or entirely absent!

PS Good to see you back Larry B. You meant a lot when I was a n00b here and I've been worried by your absence.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I think everyone who takes the trouble to add to this forum does take some personal dividend from it. Name calling is rarely productive - but So Cal I see a great opportunity for one of your killer graphics of some dude with a silly Mo Hawk coming!


LOL Sydney Uber!

I've already made 3 versions of "The Last of The Micro-Mohicans" but didn't upload due to possible infraction issues......


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> LOL Sydney Uber!
> 
> I've already made 3 versions of "The Last of The Micro-Mohicans" but didn't upload due to possible infraction issues......


Strike that word from your vocab So Cal! Go forth and entertain!


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm surprised a commercial insurance broker hasn't come forth to specialize in ride share coverage. They would probably do very well.


Yeah,... If anyone was actually willing to pay the extra $1000 a month on their premium. There is a reason Uber doesn't mention the need for each UberX driver to upgrade their own policy.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> Word is that MetLife is coming out with a policy for drivers specifically who give rides with their personal automobiles. Stay tuned....


That is actually the media hype project Lyft is working on. They announced that they partnered with Metlife three months ago but never made clear what the partnership was for. It was mainly to make their drivers feel safer wile driving with no insurance.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Woa there cowboy! Insurance is all a racket anyways. Try to hit em for the big figures and they'll figure a way out. I reckon we should start our own rideshare insurance company.


Yeah it sure is a "racket" when any livery policy actually pays out to the victim and for any damages to public property after a real cab or ride share driver hits something or some one instead of the costs being dumped on the victims and the public. Not a single UberX or Lyft driver has been able to come clean with our public transportation safety council about their own insurance coverage and they never will. Even the Uber and Lyft reps that get sent here from California cant answer that.

Yeah, try to start your own insurance company. When you find out that you will still need a minimum premium of at least $500 monthly per driver using their own vehicle just to cover a $25,000 per incident on their car because they have no service or call support (like LEGAL ride share and cab companies do) don't cry to me about it.
Unfortunately incidentals on an actual accident with a 1500 to 4500 lb vehicle can reach into hundreds of thousands if not a million per incident. Not including what a victim or the public may come back at you with if the driver was overly negligent.

No matter what BS you hear Uber or Lyft pumping about cab companies, their insurance companies pay out when something happens. That is something Lyft and Uber have neglected to do each and every time one of their drivers using their own vehicle has caused a wreck.

No matter what people may think of insurance companies, the public at large has more of a problem with a corporation that is trying to push it's incidental costs on the tax payer.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You sure are into this and know a lot about it for a guy who has a friend that used to drive for UberX until he lost his insurance.
> 
> Where do you fit into this whole ride sharing industry picture?


<----- Sick of large corporations ruining the idea of ride share apps by putting people on the road with no insurance and promoting very shitty versions of ride share apps, pissed that two friends lost their insurance policies and hundreds of dollars in fines after lyft and uber conned them into thinking they could be cab drivers, VERY pissed that Uber got away with killing a six year old and in general very tired of seeing so many people being conned by these companies.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Bowing out of this one. Waste of time & brain power for this 'hipster'. Never in all my years been called that as nothing could be further from the truth. Why waste time w/ a closed-minded shill for the status quo; new app coming in~77 days notwithstanding. See you guys in the other threads where the FUD is less thick or entirely absent!
> 
> PS Good to see you back Larry B. You meant a lot when I was a n00b here and I've been worried by your absence.


You couldn't find a policy provider that would insure you and THIS is how you take it. YOU were the one using the Hipster "agro" vernacular, not me.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I see you *****ing (on multiple threads now) about this, but not giving us much in the way of alternatives to driving for Uber. If you're going to insult our intelligence every time you post, the least you can do is give us another option. Otherwise, we're well aware that Uber squeezes their nickels so hard the buffalo shits; your constant doomsday prophecizing isn't helping any.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

HEY!, you guys might like to just rent a car:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns-rt-us-hertz-uber-20140618,0,5502768.story

Of course you still have the same insurance gap with rentals. Rental policies are not expanded for commercial use of the car. It would ad a HUGE premium to the rental companies policy. All this will do is create yet another economic bubble that rental companies will suffer when drivers get into accidents with rental cars. Not to mention you would be paying just as much for your rental before you even got in the thing than what legal ride share cab drivers pay for their fees. Kinda kills the purpose of it.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I see you *****ing (on multiple threads now) about this, but not giving us much in the way of alternatives to driving for Uber. If you're going to insult our intelligence every time you post, the least you can do is give us another option. Otherwise, we're well aware that Uber squeezes their nickels so hard the buffalo shits; your constant doomsday prophecizing isn't helping any.


TWO threads. TWO is a couple or two, not "multiple" and on the other thread I'm simply laughing at the obvious problem in the system we all warned Uber and Lyft drivers about last year. They drop rates and will continue to do so wishing the public will love them more for it. The drivers lose money, the public isnt buying it and people are getting more and more pissed that so many drivers have no insurance coverage and tend to cause more confidence crime in just one year than any single legal cab company can muster in an entire decade.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> You couldn't find a policy provider that would insure you and THIS is how you take it. YOU were the one using the Hipster "agro" vernacular, not me.


I've been wondering Why insurance companies haven't developed a product for a ride share operators.

In my experience getting a owner driver behind the wheel of a car which is the only way Uber allows its rideshare vehicles to be driven, Helps ensure the vehicle is driven in a responsible manner and maintained better than pool cars which are found taxi bases.

Here in Sydney a cab driver has to cover close to $280-$300! in rental and costs on a Taxi on a Fri - Sat night before they make a dollar. ( that's each night)

Having driven base taxis I've witnessed how some drivers break the cars to make a meagre living.

Towncars that are leased out to drivers on a weekly cost here if between $550-$900 p/wk also aren't shown much love by their drivers.

Getting owner-drivers behind the wheel of public passenger cars is one improvement Uber have made, the next they need to do is show how its fleet has had fewer incidents than Any Taxi fleet out there and get favourable insurance company support. Then attack the licensing issue with regulators from a position of superiority over the Taxi industry and thier low vehicle standards and high risk profile.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've been wondering Why insurance companies haven't developed a product for a ride share operators.
> 
> Towncars that are leased out to drivers on a weekly cost here if between $550-$900 p/wk also aren't shown much love by their drivers.


If you've ever been through a few insurance claims as a paralegal and or personally (just about anywhere in the world) it is a snap to know why.

The reasons why any insurance provider would not offer an affordable policy for a vehicle privately owned, not part of a maintained fleet, operating with no after or pre call support, operating with no local ordinance compliance, operating with no fleet service support, operating with no local PD or province/state background checks (rather a cheap third party company that skips over sex offender records and moving violations), operating under a TOS filled with insurance loopholes written by a city collage drop out, operating as a commercial trasportation driver for hire, is actually very simple.

The first of course would be COST. A driver using their own vehicle in this manner has the potential to do a lot of damage while operating a vehicle with no service support. Insurance companies know that this also invalidates most (if not all) vehicle dealership service policies and warrantys. It definitely does so for the Prius if purchased from any authorised dealer of the Prius ("HA HA", for you UberX prius owners). After market dealerships of course would not offer a warranty of any kind that would support the use of a prius or any other vehicle in that manner without a HUGE modification with notice from he driver BEFORE purchase.
So even before the insurance issue, the Lyft/Uber driver has already invalidated their warranty and shot the vehicle's value to hell for the CARFAX.
Because of FOI (Freedom of Information Act) here in the US, it is the right of the public as well as any insurance provider and CARFAX to know, request and be provided a cross check of Lyft and Uber driver listings against those driver's insurance policies and vehicle CARFAX and Warrantys. This is of course because each driver is operating as a commercial transportation provider and operating on public streets. That puts them at the forefront of local FOI checkability. If this is being done while the driver has no real insurance to do so and after they have invalidated their vehicle (lets be honest that is 99.9% of all UberX drivers and 100% of all Lyft drivers.), even more so.
THEN you have the insurance company's reps reading over the Lyft and Uber TOS pages if and when the driver has actually informed an insurance provider. These TOS pages are ripe with terms that fraudulently shift liability to the driver and passenger and in the case of Lyft, clearly state that they DO NOT COVER COLLISION for any blanket coverage offered. 
So this is the main reason why you would be hard pressed to convince any insurance provider to get you a policy for any less than $900USD to $1300USD a month in order to modify coverage. Then of course there is your vehicle warranty which would also need to be upgraded with notice to the provider and I'll bet dollars to doughnuts that they will want at least $10,000 a year to maintain a service package on a vehicle operating as commercial transportation in order to maintain any dealership warranty. On a prius maintained service is kind of important. Really on any vehicle if you are driving it hard for hours on end day to day, you are going to run into problems that will require expensive service more often than any typical privately owned vehicle.

The leasing and rental market is yet another scam I find quite hillarious as more and more Lyft and Uber drivers bite into it.
Rented and leased vehicles also maintain only basic insurance and also carry terms with their rantal that clearly state that if you are using the vehicles for commercial transportation YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR OWN INSURANCE COVERAGE or modified coverage on the rental.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!
That one never loses it's hilarity.
No rental company in it's right mind would honestly cover drivers renting their cars and they are already neglecting to inform drivers of this just as Lyft and Uber have and if they DID offer proper coverage they will just charge an insane amount of money for it, bringing the fees you would have to pay to even get in the vehicle MORE than any legal cab driver has to pay to get into theirs.
It is THE BEST joke EVER and Travis Kalonick is again going to be laughing his happy arse all the way to the bank while hundreds and potentially thousands of drivers hit the road in rentals unaware that any wreck they get in will do more than just lose them their own insurance coverage for years on end. They will also have an entire vehicle they didn't even own to pay for as well.

Lyft and Uber are confidence scams. This is how confidence scams work. You find a currently unregulated way to exploit people for money that you can get away with for long enough until authorities like the FTC eventually record that you have done enough damage to the public to warrant action. Since it is a new and unregulated way to scam people the FTC can only fine you before enacting regulation.
Sadly this makes TNC apps look like a scam when they should be used by ALL drivers (cab and shared) to connect rides.

Here in Madison we already have two legal ride share companies. One of them uses an app that out strips anything Lyft and Uber have. Lyft and Uber drivers are banned here now but then they weren't making any money when they were trying to drive here against ordinance. Madison is not a large city. If you are driving cab in an area with less than 800,000 people you need to have what is called "after call" and "pre call" support in order to make any money. Only a live dispatch can provide that unless the app itself allows you to collect more than one call at a time and take calls from a land line as well as website requests (FYI, these are also functions the Rydehub app includes,... HA HA!). Simple math trumps confidence scams every time.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> written by a city collage drop out


Kenny?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> <----- Sick of large corporations ruining the idea of ride share apps by putting people on the road with no insurance and promoting very shitty versions of ride share apps, pissed that two friends lost their insurance policies and hundreds of dollars in fines after lyft and uber conned them into thinking they could be cab drivers, VERY pissed that Uber got away with killing a six year old and in general very tired of seeing so many people being conned by these companies.


So another "friend" of yours lost their insurance because they drove for Uber/Lyft?
So now you have 2 friends AKA former Uber/Lyft drivers without insurance coverage? 
Amazing stroke of convenient happenstance, as I've been driving since September, know 
at least 22 drivers locally, not to mention the army of drivers I socialize with 
through various forums, and to this day I have not personally heard of any incidence of a driver losing 
their insurance. Are your friend's handles "Smokey" and "Bandit"?

We are fully aware of this nebulous insurance area that we happen to make a living in.
Most of us are waiting for the new laws to settle before committing or quitting.

You seem to be running for office as the "Norma Rae" of the ride-shares......but 
a little bird tells me your involvement with this forum is of another, darker nature.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Kind of sick how he finds such joy in pointing out what most everyone in this forum is well aware of. Such a superiority trip.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Dateline of angst, discuss with us, not in fear of us. We are not the enemy.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Dateline of angst, discuss with us, not in fear of us. We are not the enemy.


Ah Larry you optimist you  There is no such thing as a discussion w/ an inferiority/superiority complex. Psych 101 basically. This guy hasn't recognized the meaning of powerlessness yet. God willing someday he will but for now it's all about his will not His will 

Short vers? DON'T FEED THE TROLL!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> If you've ever been through a few insurance claims as a paralegal and or personally (just about anywhere in the world) it is a snap to know why.
> 
> The reasons why any insurance provider would not offer an affordable policy for a vehicle privately owned, not part of a maintained fleet, operating with no after or pre call support, operating with no local ordinance compliance, operating with no fleet service support, operating with no local PD or province/state background checks (rather a cheap third party company that skips over sex offender records and moving violations), operating under a TOS filled with insurance loopholes written by a city collage drop out, operating as a commercial trasportation driver for hire, is actually very simple.
> 
> ...


Let's face it, the inner workings of Mr Dateline's mind may have burnt off most of his hair follicles, but what he has to say is very important for Rideshare operators to understand no matter what his agenda is.

About the Prius, they are run as licensed cabs and Chauffeured cars here in Australia. They have full factory support up till 100,000 kms, along with various "commercial vehicle" maintenance and parts deals. The battery pack which lists for over $3500.00 here is supplied at half the cost to licensed commercial operators. If the car is privately registered but just doing huge distances it isn't provided with the same support.

I don't agree that a Rideshare insurance product would be as expensive as you suggest Dateline. The cars being in the hands of owner-drivers significantly lowers the risk profile. Along with the fact that apart from running costs and commissions, most of what they take is theirs. Of course this can change if forced into license fees and ultimately pay extra for insurance - Rideshare operators would need to drive longer hours increasing the risk profile.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> So another "friend" of yours lost their insurance because they drove for Uber/Lyft?
> So now you have 2 friends AKA former Uber/Lyft drivers without insurance coverage?
> Amazing stroke of convenient happenstance, as I've been driving since September, know
> at least 22 drivers locally, not to mention the army of drivers I socialize with
> ...


I do not live in California. This is Madison Wisconsin. More people here know how to read a TOS page before they agree to something. Unfortunately some here didn't. It is a good thing you are aware of the insurance problem but as for any "darker nature" I cant imagine anything darker than hitting the road in your own vehicle and transporting people around for money with no coverage to compensate them if you happen to wreck. That you actually admit you are waiting for laws to allow you to continue to make money in this way is pretty disgusting but thanks for the screen shot of it.

In a place like California it makes sense that this has gone on for as long as it has. But just this year alone two entire US states and now 13 EU countries have given Uber and Lyft the boot over the insurance shortfall. In another two years the FTC will have had it as well. 
There were about 30 people here who signed up for Uber and Lyft initially. None of them are driving here any more and it wasnt because of the city wide order from PD. They hardly made 1/5 of what locval cab drivers were making for the same hours.

Oh yes, those "little birds"... Weather they are buzzing around yattering more BS or tucked away in your own head, they mean just as much to reality; jack and shite.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Ah Larry you optimist you  There is no such thing as a discussion w/ an inferiority/superiority complex. Psych 101 basically. This guy hasn't recognized the meaning of powerlessness yet. God willing someday he will but for now it's all about his will not His will
> 
> Short vers? DON'T FEED THE TROLL!!!


That is a very well constructed attempt at psychoanalysis from a person obviously suffering from chronic NPD. You have stated more than once now that I am not worth your time and you were done with the conversation. But POOF, here you are again. Powerlessness is a good point to bring up. When you stick an unsuspecting human being in the back of your uninsured car I'm sure you relish in the fact that you are making money from their potential suffering. The excitement you must feel, the power to get away with it another day. All you ever stand to lose is car insurance for half a decade. Who ever you hurt can try to get compensation for the damages you cause all they want but you cant squeeze blood from a lemon right?

You should take your own advice. If I am what you say then don't feed into "it".


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Kind of sick how he finds such joy in pointing out what most everyone in this forum is well aware of. Such a superiority trip.


Well I was answering Sydney since (unlike some people) he can carry on a conversation like a human being with a spine and HE was the one who asked.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Let's face it, the inner workings of Mr Dateline's mind may have burnt off most of his hair follicles, but what he has to say is very important for Rideshare operators to understand no matter what his agenda is.
> 
> About the Prius, they are run as licensed cabs and Chauffeured cars here in Australia. They have full factory support up till 100,000 kms, along with various "commercial vehicle" maintenance and parts deals. The battery pack which lists for over $3500.00 here is supplied at half the cost to licensed commercial operators. If the car is privately registered but just doing huge distances it isn't provided with the same support.
> 
> I don't agree that a Rideshare insurance product would be as expensive as you suggest Dateline. The cars being in the hands of owner-drivers significantly lowers the risk profile. Along with the fact that apart from running costs and commissions, most of what they take is theirs. Of course this can change if forced into license fees and ultimately pay extra for insurance - Rideshare operators would need to drive longer hours increasing the risk profile.


Again sydney, THANK YOU for being a voice of reason. Your banter is also entertaining. Uber black does operate their prius fleet with proper insurance and warrantys but as we already know the Uber black fleets make up a very small portion of vehicles making money for Uber. Unfortunately insurance companies and virtually any lawyer or judge would not agree that a person operating their own vehcile for long hours with no service support is most definitely NOT safer than a livery fleet driver or an insured ride share company driver. 
There is yet another factor beyond the obvious points I've presented on why this mythical insurance policy just can not be brought down in price. Statistics are just not in the favor of companies like Uber and Lyft. In just one year both companies have produced more uninsured incidents world wide than any single cab company has ever been able to produce in ten years. This includes incidents of stalking, harassment and physical confrontations between drivers and passengers. These things happening with no insurance to back up any of it tends to unsettle insurance and regulatory authorities, not to mention the public in general. On this forum alone I've collected over 20 screen captures of members admitting to things you would NEVER hear a legal cab driver say even if they did do them. It is very telling and it is going a long way to make the case for more state and national reforms in the matter.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> . On this forum alone I've collected over 20 screen captures of members admitting to things you would NEVER hear a legal cab driver say even if they did do them. It is very telling and it is going a long way to make the case for more state and national reforms in the matter.


Case closed fellow Uber brothers and sisters!
Datelinedecoy, I'll give you credit for having the nuts to admit you're collecting data of Uber drivers for nefarious reasons. But in the same breath, I hope thats grounds enough to get your non-constructive-ass banned from this site.


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Case closed fellow Uber brothers and sisters!
> Datelinedecoy, I'll give you credit for having the nuts to admit you're collecting data of Uber drivers for nefarious reasons. But in the same breath, I hope thats grounds enough to get your non-constructive-ass banned from this site.


LOL,.. this is a private website, they can do what ever they want with my account,.... Unfortunately the posts are all public. Unlike most here I have the nuts and backbone to do a lot of things. It takes backbone to do what is right. jumping into your own car and driving around thinking you are in business for yourself with no insurance is very easy, stupid and spineless.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Well at least we know which side of your bread is buttered now.......


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> So far, you've called Uber drivers "morons" and "desperate idiots" and finished off
> your overt "concern" for Sophia Liu by hyping another ride-share that won't launch until 77 days from now?
> Who asked you to become the Ralph Nader of ride-shares? What's your objective for even participating in this forum?


Well said but the forum is one that Uber ought deal with a little better than they have???


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

datelinedecoy said:


> You're the one crying about not wanting to give up personal info.
> 
> One thing I can tell you about ANY legal cab company in the US is I can get on request a copy of their driver agreement terms AND their insurance policy coverage. That isn't FOIA either. Any legitimate business can and will provide insurance and regulation compliance upon request to THE PUBLIC. But you cant.
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute!!! Is that a "FACT" That Uber hasn't helped out the family at all - that disgusts me - HMMMMMM - what can be done - I wouldn't ever take action for half the stuff on these forums but that is one that I would support AND the media would cover AND Uber can't morally win on - YESSSSS I see they way to get some driver respect out of Uber "COMRADES" LOL - but - anyway - back to reality - oh here comes sanity = drivers are too fragmented and yeah - Uber both knows and exploits this BUT SERIOUSLY - i would throw a corrdinated fri or sat night shift to blow the service get the media BUT most importantly get a=some financial assistance for the port family???


----------



## datelinedecoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Anastasia said:


> Hang on a minute!!! Is that a "FACT" That Uber hasn't helped out the family at all - that disgusts me - HMMMMMM - what can be done - I wouldn't ever take action for half the stuff on these forums but that is one that I would support AND the media would cover AND Uber can't morally win on - YESSSSS I see they way to get some driver respect out of Uber "COMRADES" LOL - but - anyway - back to reality - oh here comes sanity = drivers are too fragmented and yeah - Uber both knows and exploits this BUT SERIOUSLY - i would throw a corrdinated fri or sat night shift to blow the service get the media BUT most importantly get a=some financial assistance for the port family???





SoCal_Uber said:


> Well at least we know which side of your bread is buttered now.......
> 
> View attachment 239


Damn,... I remember back in the 90's when people would try to photoshop pictures to illustrate a meaningless point...


----------



## uberpeople.net (Apr 9, 2014)

This thread is closed for obvious reasons.


----------

